# totally new layout HO



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

I want to go for a CN rail yard with turntable that ends up into a mountain where on the otherside there is a WW2 battle going on...:laugh:

Ill call it the table of time travel...or tunnels of time...

anyway heres two quick ideas I got, what do yall think?

where the tracks end will be the mountain with tunnels and lake + water fall and bridges...etc...


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

my bad, ill post my picture journal in the layout/showcase thread and try to keep my questions and ideas in here

Cheers
Tap


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tap,

I like the "time tunnel" theme!

Many members here on the forum have had good success with the AnyRail track layout CAD software. You can download and use a starter-version for free. Feedback is that it's a huge help to map out turnouts, radii, track spacing, etc. such that you avoid nasty track-laying problems when it comes time to put things down on your layout board.

I've never used the software myself (I'm an AutoCAD techie guy, so I use that), and I have no connection with the company. But you might want to check it out ...

http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html

Cheers,

TJ


----------

